
"WiFi on steroids" gets final rules, drops spectrum sensing - jamesbritt
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/09/wifi-on-steroids-gets-final-rules-drops-spectrum-sensing.ars
======
jfno67
Great at last some progress. Anybody know who will be responsible for the
database?

